# How to print gold on t shirt ?



## ibosen

I Want to print a gold color like on a t-shirt like this one
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Mens-Designer-Innercity-Casual-T-Shirt-Pretty-Boy-Street-Urban-Sexy-Foil-Printed-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDU5/z/L7oAAOxyiSlSVSd9/$T2eC16RHJGEFFmd1NtCnBSVSd8Zurw~~60_57.JPG

Is that made with DTG or screen printing?


----------



## splathead

This is done with gold foil. The shirt is printed first, usually by screen printing, then a foil sheet is laid over the print, heat pressed, and the excess foil is peeled off. 

Here is a video: youtube.com/watch?v=OD3_gCQDa38


----------



## Boss Mac

ibosen said:


> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Mens-Designer-Innercity-Casual-T-Shirt-Pretty-Boy-Street-Urban-Sexy-Foil-Printed-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDU5/z/L7oAAOxyiSlSVSd9/$T2eC16RHJGEFFmd1NtCnBSVSd8Zurw~~60_57.JPG


This is made of a gold foil, it is pressed with a heat transfer.


----------



## ibosen

Thanks both of you i apreciate it <3


----------



## brandonlaura

This gold print can be easily done through screen printing


----------



## Imaginative

That type of foil effect can be achieved in a number of ways. As previously mentioned by Splathead it can be done by screen print and then foil over the top, it can also be done with laser printer transfer paper and the same foil film, there are some cut vinyl films that are like this which require a cutter and a bit of patience weeding the excess away.


----------



## seo

ibosen said:


> I Want to print a gold color like on a t-shirt like this one
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Mens-Designer-Innercity-Casual-T-Shirt-Pretty-Boy-Street-Urban-Sexy-Foil-Printed-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDU5/z/L7oAAOxyiSlSVSd9/$T2eC16RHJGEFFmd1NtCnBSVSd8Zurw~~60_57.JPG
> 
> Is that made with DTG or screen printing?


hi there

If you want to get the gold print then go for foil printing. Foil stamping is a special kind of printing procedure where heat, pressure, and a metallic paper (foil) is used to create different shiny designs and graphics on various materials. Foil stamping gives the stamped design a shiny and incredible look and is increasingly becoming the preferred method of printing in many an industry. foil is also called as hot stamping as it uses heat


----------



## seo

hi there 

you can use foil printing to get the gold print on t-shirt, Foil stamping is a special kind of printing procedure where heat, pressure, and a metallic paper (foil) is used to create different shiny designs and graphics on various materials. Foil stamping gives the stamped design a shiny and incredible look and is increasingly becoming the preferred method of printing in many an industry.
foil printing is also called Foil stamping is also referred to as hot stamping (because of the use of heat), foil printing, dry stamping, and leaf stamping. There are various types of foil stamping that can be used depending on your design needs.


----------



## prathap

You can print gold on t-shirt with the help of foil gold print . Foil printing is the way of giving the t-shirt sparkle that make them stand out .


----------



## lil lime designs

Can gold be done with DTG?


----------

